
Kanban vs. Scrum: Here's What Your Team Needs to Know - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/kanban-vs-scrum-heres-what-your-team-needs-to-know-mxa23y9v
======
stefanpie
For personal projects, Kanban has been a very good way to stay focused on
incrementally building features for a minimal prototype of an idea. With free
tools like Trello and GitHub projects it seems more for for personal use.

